# Out Of The Office / Z4 Field Assignment (trip cancelled)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Out Of The Office (Z4 Field Assignment)*

Just in case anyone is wondering where I am, or why I might
be late in replying to an inquiry, I'll be out of the office
until Friday. Hopefully, I'll have some kEwL sTuFf regarding
the Z4 for y'all..


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

We'll hold down the fort for ya Jon. Tell Franco to keep an eye out here.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *We'll hold down the fort for ya Jon. Tell Franco to keep an eye out here. *


Will do Dan, will do...

Thanks for your help too...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I am sad to report that I won't be able to get away for the Z4 Launch Ride 'N Drive...

 

Too much prep work for the "X' event, can't get away...
:banghead: 

I was really looking forward to it...
 

I will be away for the board for a few days anyway, so please
pose your questions to the members in the appropriate
or corresponding forums. 

Best regards,
--Jon


----------



## AndyMonro (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I was really looking forward to it...
> 
> *




Sorry to hear this, for all of our sakes. I was looking forward to the pictures and comments.

Andy


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I am sad to report that I won't be able to get away for the Z4 Launch Ride 'N Drive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May El Niño bring you many waves this winter, Jon. You deserve it.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bummer!

I think your boss should give you a Z8!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> May El Nino bring you many waves this winter, Jon. You deserve it. *





car_for_mom said:


> *Bummer!
> 
> I think your boss should give you a Z8! *


Thanks guys.

I used to think that all of the time that I have spent
helping people and providing information was
appreciated by BMWNA as well as the individuals themselves.

At least the latter is true.

:thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Duude, I could've dyed my hair sandy blonde and pretend I'm you, take a week off and go on that event for you!


----------



## AndyMonro (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I used to think that all of the time that I have spent
> helping people and providing information was
> appreciated by BMWNA as well as the individuals themselves.
> 
> ...


Well, I sent this email through the "Owners' Circle: Priority Email" system, since it has to do with my "ownership experience." I hope it gets to the right people. Jon, feel free to forward it to whomever you think would care to read it.

_____________________________________
To : BMW Owners' Circle Priority Email 
Subject: Other
This Priority Email Pertains To My : 2000 BMW M Coupe

I wanted to write a note stating how much I appreciate the efforts of Jon Shafer, General Sales Manager of Cutter BMW in Santa Barbara, CA. In particular, his past efforts on internet forums persuaded me to buy this car from Cutter, even though the dealership is located about two hours away from where I live. Furthermore, his current efforts on the forums at bimmerfest.com continue to benefit my overall ownership experience, and they are one reason why I plan to buy BMW automobiles in the future.

Jon Shafer is a credit to BMWNA, and he deserves to be counted as such. Please forward these comments to whom they may concern, so that they may be appropriately noted in BMWNA's records. Thank you.
______________________________________

Hoping it's useful,

Andy


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thank you Andy...


----------

